

Why premium wordpress themes over free wordpress themes? - kapshaltist
http://olket.com/themes/reasons-to-choose-premium-themes-free-counterparts-wordpress/

======
dinwal
Well, this is not really true for every free theme. If you add decent plugins,
you can get almost everything using default wordpress templates like twenty
thirteen or the later ones.

------
MCarusi
Alternatively, if you know enough PHP, you can build everything you need into
a custom theme's options without resorting to too many plugins and risk
slowing your website down.

